# Tilly and her human puppy



## Lottierachel (Mar 3, 2013)

Tilly went out in the garden for a snuffle around this afternoon and, as she always does, brought a stone back in with her (you know what Tilly is like with her stones!!)

However, instead of leaving it on the back door mat like she usually does, she walked over to Henry in his baby bouncer seat and put her stone on his blanket <3 <3 I got all choked - it was SO SWEET! She must like him   !! 

Here is Henry with the stone (the highest honour from Tilly) and a couple of other pics. He learnt to smile yesterday


----------



## JasperBlack (Sep 1, 2012)

Awww...I've missed so much! Congratulations on the arrival of Henry and so glad Tilly is bonding with him. They will grow to be best buddies I'm sure 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## 2ndhandgal (Aug 29, 2011)

Awww that is lovely  there can be no higher honour 

Little Henry is gorgeous


----------



## RuthMill (Jun 30, 2012)

Lucky Henry!


----------



## Marzi (Sep 17, 2012)

Totally gorgeous pictures. Tilly will love him even more when Henry gets to the food flinging stage


----------



## Tinman (Apr 23, 2013)

I LOVE Henry!! :baby::love-eyes:
& of course Tilly - the greatest stone giver ever, you will have to put that stone in Henry's memory box 
Isn't it great when you can distinguish a real genuine smile rather than passing some wind!!


----------



## emjon123 (Apr 9, 2013)

That is so sweet and beautiful pictures.


----------



## Grove (Oct 17, 2012)

Aww, what a meaningful present!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

OOh, I LOVE that last picture of Henry, oh you must spend so much time just looking at him, chatting and making silly faces!! of course you do everyone does with a baby! I was going to say the same as Tracey regarding the memory box, maybe make a paw print print of Tilly's to put with it. What a fab big sister she is being, lovely.


----------



## arlo (Mar 11, 2013)

That is sooo sweet, how lucky Henry is to have such a special big sister looking out for him. Henrys smile is just adorable.


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

These photos will still not load for me and I am desperate to see them. Just thinking of Tilly giving her prized stones to her new baby gets me all choked up. I wouldn't suspect her of liking him, I'd suspect her of LOVING him. What a lucky boy he is to have a pal like that already.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Ahhhh what lovely pictures. Henry is a lucky boy, he's obviously so loved by all of you and what a fabulous smile xx


----------



## fairlie (Sep 7, 2013)

Wow, that is quite the smile for a baby so tiny. What a precious little thing he is!


----------



## DB1 (Jan 20, 2012)

fairlie said:


> Wow, that is quite the smile for a baby so tiny. What a precious little thing he is!


yeay, you got to see them then.


----------

